# Pet Photography



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I have decided to cater my photography more towards pets and scenery, but I have to admit, I love photographing the animals! 

Here are a few pictures I've done;


----------



## sweatshirt (Jan 18, 2014)

Great pictures and lovely animals :biggrin1:


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome shots! I find photographing animals to be a lot more rewarding than people sometimes, they always do what I say and I always get the shot I want .


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Some of my shots of Holt. May be repeats from somewhere at some point but now there is a designated thread!























































Moms dog and cat...



















At a zoo through glass...so not perfect by any means











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Check out my friend's website. She does amazingly beautiful work.

http://www.banyanpetphotography.com/

I'll be retiring in a couple of years. That's how I want to spend a lot of my time too. Still struggling with Photoshop Elements. I'll need to take some classes when I finally have some free time.

Animals make the best subjects. Love those snow pictures!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So Cavalier said:


> Check out my friend's website. She does amazingly beautiful work.
> 
> http://www.banyanpetphotography.com/
> 
> I'll be retiring in a couple of years. That's how I want to spend a lot of my time too. Still struggling with Photoshop Elements. I'll need to take some classes when I finally have some free time.


If you get a decent camera you won't have to touch up photo's. Mine are all the raw image, the only thing I did was add my name. 
I have more pics here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/K-Robinson-Photography/598835216795205


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

What I really want to do are the special effects, like out of the box and combining images into montages and such like that. I agree best to take the best shot and work with that.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

BostonBullMama said:


> If you get a decent camera you won't have to touch up photo's. Mine are all the raw image, the only thing I did was add my name.
> I have more pics here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/K-Robinson-Photography/598835216795205


RAW files aren't meant to not be edited; on the contrary, they are files in which the camera preserves everything, thereby making them easier to edit. If you don't want to edit, shoot in JPEG. The files are compressed and already enhanced.

http://digital-photography-school.com/raw-vs-jpeg


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

MonicaBH said:


> RAW files aren't meant to not be edited; on the contrary, they are files in which the camera preserves everything, thereby making them easier to edit. If you don't want to edit, shoot in JPEG. The files are compressed and already enhanced.
> 
> http://digital-photography-school.com/raw-vs-jpeg


By 'raw' I mean they are what is transferred from my camera to my computer. I don't touch up, I don't brighten/darken, I don't "fix" them. I just add my name and upload to my page.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

My dad was a really good photographer. He had this old SpeedGraphic. We had a darkroom in our house. I remember as a kid going in and watching him mix chemicals for the developer. He would use the camera to actually print the photos on to the photo paper. He would let us move the photos from tray to tray during the development process. We would take them to the bath tub where he had a wash going and we would put them on the dryer and squeegee the excess water off. All the photos were black and white in those days. His photos are still in really good condition decades later. Times sure have changed. But honestly I wouldn't changed that experience I had with my dad. He passed away seven years ago and I talked about it at his memorial. Photography has a lot of meaning to me. I know some photographers who still love old school with film. But they are few and far between.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

You can't find camera's with film in my area any more. A friend has a nice film camera and when he brought it into a camera shop to pick up film the guy told him he was shit out of luck and would have to buy digital.  The Kodak factory in my area has even shut down because nobody's using film any more. 
My Grandpa is a photographer too and he had a dark room as well, it's something that seems to run in the family. Photography is special to me too.


----------



## Zoeysmama17 (Dec 15, 2013)

I love photography also. My grandpa taught me everything I know. From using the dark room to digital photography. I try and capture the moments of animals when I can. But I normally only have my phone camera lol















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

One of my girlfriends and I had plans to make a room in my old house a darkroom; that never came to fruition, of course, and now we live in a digital world.

There are some camera shops around here that sell film cameras and develop film, and the print lab that I use will also develop film. I keep thinking that I'll buy a nice film camera, but then I remember that I'm saving for another lens. :/


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I take a lot of pictures at work, and sometimes I get lucky on how they come out. I wish I had a real camera, but for now I just use my iphone 5s


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a FB page set up for my animal rescue photography, and my Flickr.


----------

